# Attaching electronics to wingers



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

I’ve used the Zip Lock Velcro and it works well for a time. Then I drilled holes in my wingers and attached the electronics with a bolt and wing nut. However the wing nuts are difficult to manipulate in the cold weather. 
Yesterday I used a clevis pin with a hitch pin clip. That worked well and was easy, but not quite secure enough. When I went to Home Depot I was looking for some type of tension type of fastener, but the hitch pin seemed to be the best solution out of what they sold.
Have you all found anything else that is secure, fast, and easy?


----------



## mildot1 (Feb 12, 2006)

I had some 1/8" bulk bungee cord here for rigging decoys.

Just doubled it and tied a knot, pulled it over the frame and pulled the knotted end thru the loop. Put the reciever in place then pull the knotted end around the reciever and loop it over the stop plate welded on the frame.

Haven't had one fall off yet.

Mildot


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

I have some bungee loops with the plastic knobs out in the garage. I will add those to the pin system. Thank you.


----------



## gjmcginn (Jan 15, 2009)

Try "Industrial Velcro". I bought it at Home Depot, maybe Lowes. This is NOT regular velcro - much thicker fibers. It will hold the receivers tight and in a vertical position. They are about 3" X 1" patches. Perfect for this application & last for 3-4 years.

It wasn't real easy to find ...had to hunt for it a bit.


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

I've used both the ReceiverLok velcro and the plunger grommet option available through Zinger winger....personally, I like the Plunger/ Grommet option better.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

The velcro sold by ZW works best for me. It's not the normal velcro, as it has teeth that snap together. Have never had one come off.


----------



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Can you all take pictures of your solutions so we can have a visual on what works?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Wyldfire (Sep 24, 2003)

I think the Nylatch® fastners that tritronics supplies with their Pro Receivers works the best. Easy to snap on and off. Can order them from Tritronics. I had to replace a few over the years. Got them by calling Tritronics.


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

I have two zinger wingers and have used both the receiver lock (velcro) and the dogtra mounting base with the plunger/ grommet lock and release system. Slindintar is right, the plunger locking system works best.


----------

